# Oestradiol levels at EC



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi Peter

Is there a minimum and maximum level of oestradiol that should/shouldn't be reached prior to EC or is everyone different?

Thanks
Lucy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lucy,

This varies depending on the number of follicles produced. The clinic I work with in Canada does not like levels above 5000, in the UK I often see levels of 15,000. OHSS becomes a risk as the level of oestradiol increases.

Hope this helps!

Peter



LucyEgg said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Is there a minimum and maximum level of oestradiol that should/shouldn't be reached prior to EC or is everyone different?
> 
> ...


----------

